# Addicted to Marijuana Passion???



## pranicfever (Mar 24, 2006)

I think i'm becoming Marijuana Passion Forum....

Signs:

I have to check and see if anything new was posted in the last hour.. 4 times an hour...


I spend countless hours going through the forums....


I've only visited 3-4 other websites in the last week.. where as i am always on here


yeah and i usually have this page open.. even when i'm not at my computer...


--- I think we need to set up a group for people who are becoming addicted to Marijuana Passion Forum---- We can have some punch, and cookies... free coffee and of course a smoke session complimenatry of course.. Who's with me?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm addicted. I find myself on here for hours at a time. Jesus pranic that last paragraph sounds like an AA or NA meeting?


----------



## Mutt (Mar 24, 2006)

Hey is there "free punch and pie"??? (south park the movie)


----------



## pranicfever (Mar 24, 2006)

MPAA - Marijuana Passion Addicts Anon..  Yup sounds like a plan....

As for MPAA Intervention Programs, well.... humm we can abduct the members who are on here to often, smoke them out in a big black van and leave them stranded for an hour or so in the middle of no-where in a big  group... hey wait a min. that would be all of us.. who the hell is going to abduct us from our computer chairs??? and heck... why don't we just all party out in the middle of no where for that matter.. i'm sure someone a mile away would see the cloud of smoke rising up into the air... Smoke Signals thats It!!! hahaaha!


----------



## bigbudz (Mar 24, 2006)

I chuckled as I first read the headline of this, then i opened the thread and began to read and thought... "Holy Hell!!!! That's me!!!!!!" I find myself on this site all too often, and my husband just asks me if there's any new posts, he knows I'm always on here. Sign me up and I'll bring the liquored punch!


----------



## AZshwagg (Mar 24, 2006)

And I thought I was the only one........Ha Ha Ha!!! We need a marijuana passion cup!


----------



## SmokeStar21 (Mar 24, 2006)

"Whats your addiction, is it money, is it girls, is it weed?
Ive been afflicted by not one, not two, but all three."


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 24, 2006)

I make an awesome artichoke crap dip, I'm in!! Maybe we need some sort of 12 step program only we get to make up the 12 steps! Without women's underwear of course!


----------



## pranicfever (Mar 25, 2006)

hahaha... the guys can wear the womens panties on their heads... can use a thong as an eye patch or something.. hahaha..


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Hey is there "free punch and pie"??? (south park the movie)


 
hahaha south park the movie funny as hell...yeah i also find myself checking up for new posts every other 10 min i would come and check hahaha i got the party bong  just bring some of your best and we shall toke like never before lol


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 25, 2006)

Why is it so hard to find people like you all in my real life?


----------



## pranicfever (Mar 25, 2006)

urgh.. just got outta bed sore as hell.. blah no more drinking half cases of beer for me.. i feel like i was run over by a mack truck.. hahaha.... anyway the reason it's hard to find most people that are like this is real life is cos they are worried about what they'd say and if you would look at em like omfg ***... and behind the computer screen it doesn't matter.. ya know.. yeah.. that explains that.. but this pranic is and always will be ***** control.. hahahaha!


----------



## bigbudz (Mar 25, 2006)

lol I like that "***** control"


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 25, 2006)

"***** Control" the art of controlling a man by the means of a (your)cha-cha. that could be either physical or mental, depend on where Pranic was going with this..could go either way I think. Pranic?


----------



## pranicfever (Mar 25, 2006)

honestly.. hahaha... i was just stating that i am .. ***** control.. lol
==========

My point i think was that i am just who i am.. no matter if i am behind a computer screen or wit you in person... that was my point def. yeah.. lol


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 25, 2006)

Oh..they call me a pushy ***** behind my back I'm sure but I'm not all into that catscratching, back stabbing female crap. If they're intimidated because I have self confidence, oh well. There are plenty of fake girls who are all bark and no bite. Nobody pays attention to them anyhow! if the other moms on my son's baseball team all want to sit together with trey're backs to me, fine I'll go get stoned in the Woods and laugh at them.


----------



## pranicfever (Mar 25, 2006)

way to be pranic is gonna hand out some rep points for that one 

as soon as it'll let me of course hahaha


----------



## pranicfever (Mar 26, 2006)

"when you seein things runnin through ur head.. who you gonna call  "POT SMOKERS!"


----------

